# Miscarriages



## positivelyhopeful (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

I'm not sure at all if this is a post that you can answer. Me and DH have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility. We have been TTC for 4 years. We have had 6 IUI's, 2 of which we achieved pregnancy but both ended in blighted ovum's. We had our 1st IVF in August last year. I Had 7 mature eggs but only 1 fertilised and we had a day 3 transfer with a 10 cell grade 1 embie. BFN. We have just had our 2nd IVF in march. We had ICSI this time due to poor fertilisation on our 1st cycle. I had 11 eggs, 8 were ICSI'd we only had 3 fertilise, 1 of which arrested at 2 cells on day 2. The other 2 embies were transfered on day 3. We had a 4 cell grade 1 and a 6 cell grade 1 (It had slight fragmentation) We achieved a pregnancy with this cycle but as before it ended in blighted ovum. I lost my 3rd pregnancy last week   I have now suffered 3 consecutive miscarriages, all being blighted ovum's. I have been researching this and have found that blighted ovum's are usually 1 off. Having 3 is quite rare and usually means an underlying problem. 
Could you please tell me if there is any hope for us. I feel our dream of becoming parents will always be just that... a dream.
We are hoping to have tests done to see if there are any answers and anything that can be done. Have you ever come across this before and was it a good outcome?
I would be so gratefull for any advice or information that you could offer.
Thankyou for taking the time to read my post

x x


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

chazwoz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not sure at all if this is a post that you can answer. Me and DH have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility. We have been TTC for 4 years. We have had 6 IUI's, 2 of which we achieved pregnancy but both ended in blighted ovum's. We had our 1st IVF in August last year. I Had 7 mature eggs but only 1 fertilised and we had a day 3 transfer with a 10 cell grade 1 embie. BFN. We have just had our 2nd IVF in march. We had ICSI this time due to poor fertilisation on our 1st cycle. I had 11 eggs, 8 were ICSI'd we only had 3 fertilise, 1 of which arrested at 2 cells on day 2. The other 2 embies were transfered on day 3. We had a 4 cell grade 1 and a 6 cell grade 1 (It had slight fragmentation) We achieved a pregnancy with this cycle but as before it ended in blighted ovum. I lost my 3rd pregnancy last week  I have now suffered 3 consecutive miscarriages, all being blighted ovum's. I have been researching this and have found that blighted ovum's are usually 1 off. Having 3 is quite rare and usually means an underlying problem.
> Could you please tell me if there is any hope for us. I feel our dream of becoming parents will always be just that... a dream.
> ...


Hello

I wish i could help you more. You need a referal to a recurrent miscarriage clinic - your GP should be able to do this for you.

I have seen many patients have recurrent miscarriages and then go on to have a successful pregnancy - you need to try and find out if there is a reason for it - if there is, then it may be possible to do something about it.

You may also wish to discuss PGS with your clinic - this can give more information about the genetics of embryos and recurrent miscarriage is an indicaion to consider doing this.

Best wishes


----------

